# Does DVR still work if you cancel DirecTV service?



## mankinator (Sep 23, 2007)

Can I still use the HR20 to record OTA shows if I cancel my DirecTV service? Does it still have a guide?

Scott


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, you can't. It must be activated to record.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not sure you can even play back a recording if your service is not active.


----------



## Coumyl (Sep 10, 2007)

Playback is still possible after the service is cut off.
I had my HR20 turned off and my new HR23 activated this past weekend and the hr20 playback was still active.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Under the right circumstances, you can for a while. You'd have to disconnect your DVR from the sat signal BEFORE you had your service disconnected. Then, you have a couple of weeks before the authorization expires that you could watch recordings.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

You may play back recordings. In fact I just did this. I disconnected an old DVR (TiVo) from my account about 6 months ago. My mother was having trouble recording programs on her TiVo. I moved my old box to her location. After it was set up, but before it was activated on her account, I could go into the Now Playing List and playback all of the programs that had been recorded on the box before I disconnected it from my account.

P.S. There was no guide to speak of until after activation.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

judson_west said:


> You may play back recordings. In fact I just did this. I disconnected an old DVR (TiVo) from my account about 6 months ago. My mother was having trouble recording programs on her TiVo. I moved my old box to her location. After it was set up, but before it was activated on her account, I could go into the Now Playing List and playback all of the programs that had been recorded on the box before I disconnected it from my account.


I believe the functionality in regards to this is different with the TIVO based D* DVRs than it is for the D* based DVR's.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TiVo is different than the HR2x. With the HR2x you need to (in general) maintain a satellite connection *and* maintain service. There may be ways to "trick" it for a while, but it is only for a short time.

The bottom line is that for an HR2x DVR .. No, you cannot watch recordings without service.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update. A friend of mine was deciding on whether or not he could still keep and view his recording on a TiVo unit after it was deactivated so he could upgrade to a HD DVR. Since it is a TiVo unit (DirecTV branded), it should be ok.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Coumyl said:


> Playback is still possible after the service is cut off.
> I had my HR20 turned off and my new HR23 activated this past weekend and the hr20 playback was still active.





IIP said:


> Under the right circumstances, you can for a while. You'd have to disconnect your DVR from the sat signal BEFORE you had your service disconnected. Then, you have a couple of weeks before the authorization expires that you could watch recordings.





judson_west said:


> You may play back recordings. In fact I just did this. I disconnected an old DVR (TiVo) from my account about 6 months ago. My mother was having trouble recording programs on her TiVo. I moved my old box to her location. After it was set up, but before it was activated on her account, I could go into the Now Playing List and playback all of the programs that had been recorded on the box before I disconnected it from my account.
> 
> P.S. There was no guide to speak of until after activation.


It's correct that if you disconnect the satellite connection prior to deactivation you can watch what you have left on the DVR.

However, IIRC, if you reset the receiver of if it loses/regains power you can lose the ability to watch the shows you have left.

It might be best to wait to deactivate it until you watch everything you want. :grin:

Mike


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Also keep in mind that with any HR2X box it's most likely a leased box that will need to be returned if you cancel service anyway. Failing to return a leased receiver will generate a big fat fee.


----------

